

Show HN: Stack Overflow for Guitar - BCheex8
http://www.axedork.com

======
saturdayplace
The offensive tagline (and the site's author _acknowledges_ its offensive
nature) seems like a mistake. Why alienate 50% of your audience with the
_first thing_ they're going to read?

Edit: The author has changed the tagline, but for posterity it said something
along the lines of: "Want to know what boobs look like?" With a subheading
along the lines of "You might have been offended, but you're still reading..."

~~~
mbrock
Yeah, please delete it, it's just stupid and terrible.

I was kinda excited about the idea, but then I saw the tagline and I was like
"oh god that's the stupidest thing I've seen this month" and closed the tab on
pure reflex.

Seriously, what?

~~~
BCheex8
Oh no please don't delete it! I've changed the tagline and everything now,
please re-check. :)

~~~
mbrock
hey I didn't mean delete the submission, just delete the awkward tagline :)

------
mattgreenrocks
Good idea, but the name may be off-putting, as well as the tagline. Rebrand it
and you should be good.

~~~
BCheex8
Everything changed :)

